# A MOH Hero from the Forgotten War



## Trip_Wire (Sep 20, 2009)

"THIS MEDAL, I'M WEARING IT, BUT IT DON'T BELONG TO ME."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5DxRO_MJko&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 23, 2009)

That is a great man!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow.  Just wow.

What a way to say thank you to your liberators.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2009)

Humility is a large part of Honor.  Amazing man.


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 23, 2009)

Humbling story! What a living tribute!!!


----------



## dknob (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow...

On a side note, its so heartbreaking to always hear the Korean War as the Forgotten War. No war should be forgotten, because we can never forget about soldiers like these.


----------

